# Servlet von Frame aus aufrufen



## Chuqa (1. Feb 2006)

aloha, ich schon wieder 

ich habe mit einem servlet eine html-seite angelegt in der es unterschiedliche frames gibt, nun sollen in diesen frames servlets geladen werden, ich habe es wie folgt probiert:

```
out.println("<frame src=\"/Broadcast\" name=broadcast frameborder=\"0\" bgcolor=#FFFFCC noresize>");
```
wenn ich im browser http://localhost/<projektname>/Broadcast aufrufe, wird das Servlet ausgeführt, für ich nun aber das servlet aus, was eben die frames produziert, werden die ressourcen nicht gefunden, aber die frames werden angezeigt, also ich habe in jedem frame den 404. wie muss ich den aufruf angeben?

mfg chuqa


----------



## Chuqa (1. Feb 2006)

also wenn ich hinter src=\" anstatt /Broadcast nur Broadcast schreibe funktioniert das.

So nun aber gleih die nächste Frage. Ich habe in dem einem Frame eine select-Komponente und einen Button, wenn ich nun den Button drücke, soll der aktuelle wert aus dem select an ein servlet übergeben werdn, das servlet verarbeiten diesen parameter und wird anschließend in einem anderen frame ausgegeben.

1. Wie sieht so ein Aufruf mit Parameter und Ausgabe in einem anderen Frame beim Button aus?
2. Wie komm ich im Servlet an die Daten? 

mfg


----------



## Chuqa (1. Feb 2006)

also ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich den wert von select global in einem java-script gespeichert habe, dazu habe ich folgenden code im aufrufendem servlet:

```
out.println("<script langugae=\"JavaScript\" type=\"text/javascript\">");
out.println("var sel_sender=\"\";");
out.println("function auswahl(sender){sel_sender = sender;alert(sel_sender)}");
```
der aufruf der funktion erfolgt mit:

```
out.println("<select size=\"1\" name=\"other\" style=\"width:100px\" onchange=\"auswahl(this.form.other.options[this.form.other.selectedIndex].value)\">;");
```
so nun benötige ich noch den aufruf des servlets mit der variable aus dem js.
der aufruf des servlets in einem anderen frame funktioniert so:

```
out.println("<input type=\"button\" style=\"width:100px\" onclick=\"parent.broadcast.location.href='Date'\" value=\"Anzeigen\"/>
");
```
wobei Date das servlet und broadcast das Zielframe ist. und genau an dieser stelle muss ich jetze die parameter übergeben, also wie bekomme ich die parameter aus dem javascript (es existiert eine funktion, die mir den wert sel_sender liefert) als parameter in das servlet und wie verarbeite ich den parameter dann im servlet, also bekomme zugriff darauf?


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

also parameter kann ich z.b. so übergeben:

```
out.println("<input type=\"button\" style=\"width:100px\" onclick=\"parent.broadcast.location.href='Date?date=2006-01-15&tvstation=ret_sel_sender()'\" value=\"Anzeigen\"/>
");
```
die parameter können in dem servlet in der doGet-methode mit 
	
	
	
	





```
request.getParameter("date")
```
 beispielsweise ausgelesen werden. wenn mir nun noch jemand sagen könnte, wie ich den rückgabewert der funktion _ret_sel_sender()_ als Parameter dorthin geschrieben bekomme wär ich überglücklich, weil bis jetzt wird mir als Parameter "tvstation" immer nur der name der funktion geliefert und nicht der rückgabewert der funktion.

mfg


----------

